# Fitting 17" Detroit/Huffs on MK4



## 545120 (Jun 28, 2010)

Ok so besides the obvious adapter issue for the 5x112, what size spacer would have to be included with the adapters to get these wheels to fit?

Wheels are 17x7.5 et 51 with some 205/50/17 tires.


----------



## 545120 (Jun 28, 2010)

Bumpidy


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

H&R Adapters are already starting out at 20mm thick,. Then there is the option for 22mm, 25mm and 30mm thick.

Starting with 20mm, the ET would be reduced to about 31mm


----------



## 545120 (Jun 28, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## Bryoc (Apr 24, 2009)

pics of them on yet? never liked huffs on a mk4, but i think they will pull them off :beer:


----------

